# Device Initialisierung



## Many0815 (11. April 2011)

Hi Leute.

Ich stecke nun seit einer Woche beim schreiben meines Smart Card Treibers fest.
Meine Frage ist: Was muss ich dem Betriebsystem schicken, bzw dem Host, um da Gerät zu aktivieren.
Mein derzeitiger Stand: Der Descriptor ist fertig, also das Gerät wird erkannt, aber wie gesagt steht der Fehlercode 10: Gerät kann nicht aktiviert werden...

Danke für die Hilfe

cheers Many


----------



## Many0815 (11. April 2011)

Und das alles läuft auf Windows bzw sollte auf Windows laufen 

cheers


----------



## sheel (11. April 2011)

Hi

da "Treiber schreiben" eher in den Programmier- als Anwenderbereich fällt, würde ich vorschlagen, in den Bereich der entsprechenden Sprache zu posten.
Dort bekommst du sicher mehr Reaktionen...

Gruß


----------



## Many0815 (11. April 2011)

Naja ich dachte da es ums Betriebsystem geht, also was dieses braucht um ein Gerät zu erkennen etc. war es für mich hier angemessener. Aber ich werds versuchen danke =)

cheers


----------

